# Local finds that excite a newbie



## Gorgegirl (Aug 8, 2021)

Loving these two local bottles that I found today. First time finding a non broken Victoria Brewing. Yay.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 9, 2021)

Newbie or not, those are awesome! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 9, 2021)

Gorgegirl said:


> Loving these two local bottles that I found today. First time finding a non broken Victoria Brewing. Yay.


I really like the Victoria bottle I was born there but live in Hamilton Ontario now so my collection is mainly from Hamilton. Great finds. Congrats. You are hooked now.


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 9, 2021)

Gorgegirl said:


> Loving these two local bottles that I found today. First time finding a non broken Victoria Brewing. Yay.


It must be difficult finding places to dig. I lived in James Bay Area and remember when I took scuba diving lessons at Ogden point a lot of old bottles have been found along the break wall. I would go to any construction site where they were digging downtown Victoria. Now I’m thinking about London drugs and Safeway and going to crystal pool. Is the wax museum still still kicking it ? 
I went to Glen Lyon but don’t hold it against me.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 9, 2021)

Great finds!  I never managed to find an internal thread bottle when I lived out there.  Yours even has the stopper too, which is even better.  I'd be interested in seeing a pic of the stopper, I'm a lot less familiar with those than I am with the bottles.  Nice find on the beer too, you're lucky to be in an area where embossed beers are relatively common.  Out here our beers are practically all slicks.


----------



## Gorgegirl (Aug 9, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> I really like the Victoria bottle I was born there but live in Hamilton Ontario now so my collection is mainly from Hamilton. Great finds. Congrats. You are hooked now.


Victoria to Hamilton, that's a big change! 
Thanks. I definitely am!


----------



## Gorgegirl (Aug 9, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> It must be difficult finding places to dig. I lived in James Bay Area and remember when I took scuba diving lessons at Ogden point a lot of old bottles have been found along the break wall. I would go to any construction site where they were digging downtown Victoria. Now I’m thinking about London drugs and Safeway and going to crystal pool. Is the wax museum still still kicking it ?
> I went to Glen Lyon but don’t hold it against me.


No more wax museum. 
I haven't done any ground digging. All my bottles have come from the water. I need to find some digging spots! 
And yes I've heard that about Ogden point too. Apparently was a garbage dump spot for years.


----------



## Joelbest (Aug 9, 2021)

Luckily nobody was very environmentally conscious back then or this hobby would suck.
Not that we are now.


----------



## Gorgegirl (Aug 13, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Great finds!  I never managed to find an internal thread bottle when I lived out there.  Yours even has the stopper too, which is even better.  I'd be interested in seeing a pic of the stopper, I'm a lot less familiar with those than I am with the bottles.  Nice find on the beer too, you're lucky to be in an area where embossed beers are relatively common.  Out here our beers are practically all slicks.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 13, 2021)

I like the bottle stoppers, we don't get too many internal thread bottle here in N.J.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like the bottle stoppers, we don't get too many internal thread bottle here in N.J.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


We don't get many (or I think any) here either.  Internal threat sodas seem to have been pretty much exclusively a BC phenomenon in North America, although I know there was at least one used in the Maritimes as well.  Not sure if the US ever got any at all apart from I think a few in Hawaii?  Though you guys got internal thread whiskeys which I'm not aware of us having ever gotten at all here in Canada.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have found pieces of internal thread bottles but not many and none whole.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

